
Berkeley City Council Unanimously Votes to Ban Face Recognition - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/10/victory-berkeley-city-council-unanimously-votes-ban-face-recognition
======
pmdulaney
As a conservative I usually roll my eyes when I hear the latest legislation
passed by the Berkeley City Council. But they are 100% right on this one. Long
live liberty and anonymity (to those who want it)!

